# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  British Petroleum pronostica un incremento de la producción nuclear

## Jonasino

> Lunes, 28 Marzo 2016 
>     Última actualización: Lunes, 21 Marzo 2016 
> 
> British Petroleum (BP) ha publicado un nuevo informe de prospectiva hasta el año 2035 titulado BP Energy Outlook 2016 Edition.
> 
> BP estudio
> 
> El informe de BP indica, en su caso base, que en los próximos 20 años la población mundial va a crecer hasta los 8.800 millones de personas y la demanda de energía primaria se va a incrementar en un 34% (con aumentos anuales del 1,4% y el 95% del mismo en países no pertenecientes a la OCDE). El 60% de este incremento lo van a proporcionar los combustibles fósiles, representando casi el 80% del abastecimiento en 2035. Los combustibles no fósiles pasarán del 14% actual a casi el 21% en 2035, especialmente por el crecimiento anual del 6,6% de las energías renovables.
> 
> ...


El informe: http://www.bp.com/en/global/corporat...look-2035.html

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...uccion-nuclear

----------


## F. Lázaro

Totalmente de acuerdo. Pese a que algunos pensaban que el accidente de Fukushima supondría el mazazo definitivo a la energía nuclear, nada más lejos de la realidad. La energía nuclear está más viva que nunca y con un gran futuro por delante con los nuevos diseños de reactores, mejoras en seguridad, etc. 

Los nuevos retos energéticos y ambientales y la necesidad de garantizar el suministro energético de las naciones motivan su apuesta por la energía nuclear, bien con la construcción de nuevos reactores, que se sumarán a los que ya están en funcionamiento, bien con su operación a largo plazo incrementando su vida útil, o con la incorporación de la energía nuclear en su estrategia energética, como podremos en los próximos años en bastantes países. La energía nuclear produce alrededor del 11,5% de la electricidad en el mundo y poco a poco ese porcentaje irá en aumento en detrimento de los combustibles fósiles, sobre todo debido al impulso de la energía nuclear en los países asiáticos.

De sobra es conocido también el interés de los países del Magreb por poder acceder a la energía nuclear bien sea de la mano de Estados Unidos, Francia o Rusia, tanto para generar energía eléctrica como para desalinizar agua, vital para toda esa región tan sedienta. Aunque dada la inestabilidad de la mayoría de esos países, dudo que en un futuro cercano puedan acceder a la tecnología nuclear.

Otros países de África central también están interesados en la energía nuclear. La _West African Integrated Nuclear Power Group_, formada por Benin, Burkina Faso, Ghana, Mali, Níger, Nigeria y Senegal, firmaron un memorándum de entendimiento para la planificación y el desarrollo de un programa regional de energía nuclear. Tanto para estos como para otros muchos países en África, el desarrollo de la energía nuclear sería vital.

Si echamos una vista a la situación del parque nuclear en el mundo, la situación actual es la siguiente:

En verde, países en los que se encuentran reactores nucleares en operación, 440 en total con una potencia de 375,038 GWe.






En azul, países en los que se encuentran reactores nucleares en construcción, 65 en total con una potencia de 68,935 GWe.






En violeta oscuro, países en los que se tiene prevista la construcción de 173 reactores nucleares.
En violeta claro y algunos en oscuro, países en los que existen propuestas para la construcción de otros 337 reactores nucleares más.






Como podemos ver en los mapas y en la tabla que adjunto más abajo sacada de la lista publicada en World Nuclear, actualmente hay 440 reactores en 31 países y otros 65 reactores están en construcción. Hay otros 173 reactores proyectados o planificados, la mayoría de ellos deberían estar operativos en un plazo de unos 10 años aproximadamente. Y además, hay propuestas para construir otros 337 reactores nucleares que se estiman estarían operativos en un plazo de unos 15 años de llevarse a cabo.



En cuanto a los reactores que se darán de baja es difícil hacer una estimación, puesto que la política aplicada en cada país es muy dispar. En algunos países la política a seguir es cerrar los reactores de II generación al cumplir su ciclo de vida de 40 años. Sin embargo, en otros muchos países la política es de aumentar la vida útil de los reactores de 40 a 60 años como por ejemplo en Estados Unidos, Rusia, Suiza, Suecia, Hungría, Bélgica y Holanda. En particular, en EEUU, donde sus centrales nucleares son de la misma tecnología que las españolas, hay 81 reactores con autorizaciones para funcionar hasta 60 años y otros 11 están en el proceso de revisión por la NRC.

La energía nuclear es una opción necesaria hoy en día y en el futuro para garantizar el respeto al medio ambiente evitando más emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera, la competitividad de la economía y el bienestar social. Sólo en la Unión Europea, la mitad de los Estados miembros tienen centrales nucleares en operación y hay cuatro unidades más en construcción, además de otros cuántos en fase de proyecto. Hay un total de 131 reactores en funcionamiento, que producen una tercera parte del total de la electricidad que se consume en el conjunto de la UE.

Fuentes:

- World-Nuclear.org
- Foro Nuclear

----------

Jonasino (30-mar-2016)

----------


## termopar

Malas noticias. Lamentablemente esto supone riesgos innecesarios. Mirando los datos, la tendencia está clara, la energía nuclear se va de los países desarrollados a los subdesarrollados o en vias de desarrollo. 


> *...Sin embargo, en la Unión Europea y en Norteamérica, el informe de BP indica que la producción nuclear disminuirá un 29% y un 13% respectivamente en el horizonte del año 2035, debido a la clausura de algunas centrales, a problemas financieros y, especialmente, a los retos políticos que se van a plantear.*


Esto supone más riesgos para los propios países y los limítrofes , esperemos que no se desarrollen en los que están justo debajo de España (aunque realmente preferiría que no se desarrollase en ninguno por su peligrosidad). Tienen el sol como energía alternativa y muy potente.

Si se van de los desarrollados es porque económicamente ya no salen las cuentas. Razón por la que, posteriormente, en cuanto se desarrollen el resto de países también caerá en decadencia.

----------


## termopar

Además de los problemas económicos a los que se enfrenta la energía nuclear:




> *UBS estima que renovar el parque nuclear europeo costaría 650.000 millones*
> 
> La renovación del parque nuclear en Europa costaría unos 650.000 millones de euros, lo que representa tres veces el PIB de Portugal, según un informe de UBS en que se advierte de las dificultades que atraviesan en la actualidad estas plantas en el continente.
> 
> El parque nuclear europeo asciende en la actualidad a más de 100 gigavatios (GW), de los cuales más de la mitad se encuentran en Francia y un total de 7 GW en España. Sin embargo, su vida útil empieza a finalizar y *la entrada de nuevas centrales tendría un coste de 120 euros por megavatio hora (MWh)*, muy por encima del precio del mercado.
> 
> El impulso de la energía nuclear se produjo en los años 70 y 80, por lo que suponiendo una vida útil de 40 años para la mayoría de los países, con excepción de Francia y los Países Nórdicos, donde llega hasta los 50 años, la capacidad nuclear se reduciría a la mitad para 2033 y la mayor parte desaparecería a partir de 2040, señala el informe del banco al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press.
> 
> Asimismo, UBS destaca que la mayoría de plantas nucleares presentan pérdidas y un ‘cash-flow’ negativo. Así, las nucleares del Viejo Continente, con excepción de las del Reino Unido, presentan unas pérdidas de 7.000 millones de euros.
> ...


referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/ub...-000-millones/

Están los problemas de los terroristas, bien por ataques a centrales ya construidas o por adquisición o sustracción de material nuclear, más aún en los países en desarrollo o islamistas:




> *El Organismo de la Energía Atómica alerta del riesgo de terrorismo nuclear*
> El director de la agencia de la ONU, Yukiya Amano, pide a los países miembros que incrementen la seguridad
> 
> Viena 25 MAR 2016 - 16:34	
> Samuel Sanchez
> 
> El director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), Yukiya Amano ha advertido de la necesidad de hacer más para prevenir el "terrorismo nuclear". "El terrorismo se está extendiendo y no puede excluirse la posibilidad de utilizar materiales nucleares", ha dicho en una entrevista con AFP. "Los Estados miembros necesitan reforzar la seguridad nuclear". El mayor problema, ha añadido, son "los países que no reconocen el peligro del terrorismo nuclear"
> 
> Cerca de 50 líderes celebrarán la próxima semana en Washington una cumbre sobre seguridad nuclear. El interés del encuentro ha aumentado después de conocerse que la policía belga ha descubierto en manos de uno de los detenidos por los atentados de París 10 horas de grabaciones de vídeo con los movimientos de una alto funcionario nuclear belga.
> ...


Referencia:http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...79_832715.html

...y no olvidemos que algunos operadores de centrales nucleares, posteriormente se hicieron del DAESH en Belgica y estaban intentando perpetrar atentados en centrales nucleares. Lo cual a parte de peligroso obliga a mayores costes en seguridad y control. Demos centrales nucleares a ciertos países y ya veremos que pasa.

----------


## Jonasino

Excelente recopilación de datos y oportunos y acertados comentarios F.Lázaro. Enhorabuena

----------


## Jonasino



----------


## termopar

80 reactores por encima de los 40 años, qué peligro!.

Al igual que lo es el terrorismo:




> *Temor por la seguridad de las centrales nucleares de Bélgica
> *
> La central nuclear de Tihange una de las dos instalaciones atómicas de Bélgica. V. KESSLERREUTERS
> 
> 
> La preocupación por las medidas para evitar un atentado en instalaciones atómicas se dispara por la cadena de errores tras los atentados
> PABLO R. SUANZES Corresponsal Bruselas@Suanzes
> 01/04/2016 03:24
> 
> ...


referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...d2c8b456e.html

----------

